# مشروع اعادة تدوير الورق



## ahmedvay (2 مارس 2013)

*كنت انوى عمل ورشة صغيرة لاعادة تدوير الورق ارجو من الاخوة مساعدتى فى زيارة اى مصنع متخصص فى ذلك اوحتى فى انتاج الورق من البداية وله جزيل الشكر 
اخوكم 
احمد صبرى 
مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج 
رقمى : 01112956616 



مع العلم انى اريد المعرفة العملية وليس المعرفة النظرية 
اى كيفية تصنيع الماكينات الخاصة باعادة تدوير الورق وبحيث تشتمل على كل من :
1- اعلى انواع الماكينات وافضلها 
2- اقل انواع الماكينات تكلفة
بحيث تستطيع اى مجموعة من الشباب عمل مشروع مثل هذا المشروع سواء كان بسيط واقل تكلفة او كان ذو امكانيات عالية ومرتفعة
وشكرا للاعضاء جميعا 
اخوكم : احمد*


----------



## hema_sh (26 مارس 2013)

بالتوفيق


----------



## mohemmed gad (25 أبريل 2013)

+++++++++++++1


----------

